# Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Hi,
wie der Titel schon schon Ahnen lässt, suche ich nach einem möglichst Leistungsstarken CPU Kühler für meinen E8400. Mein Ziel sind ide 4 GhZ.

Ich habe ein EVGA nForce 780i SLI Mainboard und ein Cooler Master HAF 932 Case.

Bilder: http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/10010/evga790board.jpg
http://www.dvhardware.net/news/cooler_master_haf_932_computex.jpg

Im Moment scheint mir der Thermalright IFX-14 Heatsink  eine Gute Wahl zu sein, vorrausgesetz er würde in Luftstromrichtung in mein Gehäuse passen.

Ich hoffe ich kann noch etwas auch Eurer Erfahrung lernen.

mfg
Tobi


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Der IFX-14 wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl,
zumal die meisten E8400s 4 GHz unter Standartspannung 
machen, bräuchtest du eigentlich nicht so ein Monster 

Habe ihn selber:

+Brachiale Kühlleistung (Übertrifft so gut wie alle
Low-End-WAKÜS -> Single RADI)
+Bis zu 3 120mm/140mm Lüfter montierbar
+Geiles Design
+Kühlt meinen Q9550 @3,8 GHz @1,288 V 
mit 2 140mm Lüftern @7 V auf 62/58/58/57 runter (Prime95)

-Extrem Schwer
-Komplizierte Montage
-Bei mir musste ich den Anpressdruck
mit Pappe unter der Backplate verbessern, sonst gehen
die Temps auf *100°* nach ein paar Minuten Prime hoch.
-> Freeze
-Benötigt viel Platz
-Hoher Preis

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher zu Alpenföhn/Noctua greifen,
die Kühler kühlen annährend gleich gut und sind nicht so schwer
zu montieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Guck dir mal den Mugen 2 an


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Guck dir mal den Mugen 2 an



Den habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## basti. (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

also ich bin vollstens zufrieden mit meinem mugen 2


----------



## Icke&Er (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Ein Mugen 2 ist ein echt guter Kühler!
hätte auch noch einen Xigmatek Thors Hammer herrumzukullern! Wenn du interesse hast 

MFG


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Mein EKL Alpenfögn Brocken kühlt meinen E8400 @ 4 GHz auf maximal 49° unter Prime95. Dabei bleibt er bei der niedrigsten Drehzahl von 800 rpm.
Der ist sicher die billigere Alternative zum IFX-14  Und das bei dieser Leistung^^
kostet ca. 35 €.
Beim IFX musst du bedenken, dass noch keine Lüfter dabei sind, wird also so ca 55 - 60€ kosten^^


mfg


----------



## Schnitzkie (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Moin Moin und Willkommen im Forum 
Also der Scythe Mugen 2 ist ein Bombe Kühler. Das Preis/leistungsverhältnis ist echt gut, aber nimm immer ne Backplate mit dazu bei den schweren Kühlern... 
Aber der Thermalright ist auch nicht schlecht aber 50€ sind auch nicht grade wenig  
Der Alpenföhn Großclockner ist auch zu empfehlen. Guck am besten mal bei Caseking.de nach Kühler ab 30€ aber was dir hier genannt wurde ist schon die beste Auswahl ....


Greets Samu


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Der Mugen 2 scheint auch mir eine gute Wahl. Offenbar gute Kühlleistung und der kann direkt im Luftstrom meines Gehäuses montiert werden. 

Eine Frage noch: Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit dem Mugen 2?

mfg und Danke 
Tobi


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Der Mugen 2 und der Brocken haben ca. das selbe P/L Verhältnis (Brocken 2 € billiger ). In Tests waren die Temperaturen zumindest genau gleich 
Welchen oder ob du einen der beiden nimmst ist natürlich dir überlassen. Ich hatte genau die selbe Wahl, hab aber den Brocken genommen, da ich den Mugen 2 hässlich fand 

mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Und mit wieviel GhZ läuft dein Kern? Ich peil ja 3,6-4,0 an


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

4 GHz, hab ich doch geschrieben 
maximal 49° unter Prime95.

mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Mh klingt doch gut. Ich geh heut Abend mal nen Kühler bestellen....  Der Brocken sieht gut aus, ist preiswert und hat auch die Leistung die ich haben will. 


DANKE schön. Bald gibts dann im Übertakter Forum einen Thread 


Nochmal Danke

Eins noch:
Wärmeleitpaste:
Welche empfiehlt ihr mir? Bzw benutzt ihr?

mfg
Tobi


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Die beste ist soweit ich mich erkundigt habe die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, die besteht allerdings zu 100 % aus Flüssigmetall und reagiert mit Aluminium, das du auch zwischen den "Direct-Touch" Heatpipes in der Bodenplatte des Brocken findest.

Ob du das Risiko eingehen willst liegt bei dir, ich würde es aber nicht tun.
Ich benutze die, die beim Brocken dabei war.
Die leitet wie man sieht akzeptabel, habe jetzt aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen^^
mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Dann werde ich die nehmen. Wie man bei Dir sieht läuft sich mit guten Temperaturen. Nur will ich statt dem Lüfter vom Brocken einen Enermax Magma nehmen. Der ist leiser bei einem höherem Durchsatz. Ausserdem ist der gleiche Lüfter direkt hinter der CPU an der Rückwand befestigt. Ich plane beide lüfter über ein Y-Kabel an den CPU-Lüfter Stecker am Mainboard anzuschließen, damit das Mainboard dann gleich den dahinter befindlichen Gehäuselüfter mit hochregelt.


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

welches stepping haste denn mit dem E8400?
mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Da ich bisher noch garnichts weiter bezüglich Overclocking gemacht habe und auch noch gar kein Wissen darüber habe:


?


----------



## Raeven (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Habe selbst den Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edit. auf den 8400 .
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kühlleistung und der Geräuschentwicklung. Besonders da der Lüfter einen 4 pin PWM Stecker hat.


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Apropo Stecker:
Ich wollte eigentlich einen Enermax Magma als Lüfter drauf schrauben, da der Lüfter an der Gehäuserückseite auch so einer ist und die beiden dann per y-Kabel an den CPU-Lüfter Stecker des Mainboards anschliessen, damit beide gleich geregelt werden. Nun sind das aber keine PWM Lüfter. 
Epic Fail im Anmarsch?

mfg


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Ja, da könnte es Probleme bezüglich des automatischen regelns geben.
Mein Xigmatek Lüfter den ich mal auf den Brocken geschnallt habe wurde auch nicht geregelt. Muss ich nochmal schauen...
mfg


----------



## Bimpf (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

kanns nicht auch sein, dass das board die beiden lüfter nicht ausreichend versorgen kann, da der anschluss ja nur für einen lüfter ausgelegt is?


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Nein, 2 Lüfter sind kein Problem für einen Anschluss. Womöglich gehen auch 4 oder mehr^^ 
Allerdings müsste man denke ich an einem der beiden Lüfter das Kabel für das Tachosignal abtrennen, glaube nicht dass das so gut ist wenn da 2 Signale kommen. Kann mich aber auch irren^^
du könntest den Lüfter nehmen der beim brocken dabei ist und die Kabel für Stromversorgung und Masse (also rotes und schwarzes Kabel) vom Enermax Lüfter anlöten. Dann bekommt das Board ein Tacho und ein PWM Signal, regelt aber beide Lüfter^^

Und falls es nur wegen den LED's des Brocken-Lüfters ist: Die kannst du ohne Bedenken abknipsen!

mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Abknipsen:
Die laufen also Parallel zum Lüftermotor? 
Sprich einfach mit einem Seitenschneider die LEDs abknipsen.

Oder muss ich dann noch die enden verbinden?

Und eine Frage noch:
Der Kühler wird so montiert, dass er in Luftstromrichtung sitzt, oder? Sprich von Vorn nach Hinten.
mfg


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*



[GER] Tobi schrieb:


> Abknipsen:
> Die laufen also Parallel zum Lüftermotor?
> Sprich einfach mit einem Seitenschneider die LEDs abknipsen.
> 
> Oder muss ich dann noch die enden verbinden?


Ja, die laufen parallel, musst nichts verbinden. Ich hab einfach eine Ader durchtrennt, dann kann ichs später ggf. schneller wieder anlöten^^



[GER] Tobi schrieb:


> Und eine Frage noch:
> Der Kühler wird so montiert, dass er in Luftstromrichtung sitzt, oder? Sprich von Vorn nach Hinten.
> mfg



Erfasst 

mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Puh, ich hatte grad noch gelesen, dass irgend so ne Pappnase meinte, der sei nur von oben nach unten "ausrichtbar". 

Aber dann ist ja alles fein


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Da hat er wohl recht, aber er muss dann wohl ein AMD Board gehabt haben, da der Sockel nicht symmetrisch ist 
Bei 775 brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, genau wie bei 1366. Geht in alle Richtungen.

mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Der Brocken ist bestellt. Dazu hab ich noch einen 2ten PWM Lüfter bestellt um die beiden zusammenzu löten und vorn und hinten am Kühler zu montieren.

Dann muss ich nur noch rausfinden wie man die einzelnen Adern identifiziert, da ich noch einen normalen 3 Pin Lüfter ebenfalls anlöten will.

Windkanal lässt grüßen.


mfg
Tobi


----------



## Nike334 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Hier, meinst du diese belegung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein 3-pin Lüfter ist genau wie ein PWM-Lüfter nur ohne das blaue PWM Kabel 

mfg


EDIT:
Das könnte sehr interessant für dich sein:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...a-AK-CB002-Silent-Smart-PWM-Kabel::12266.html

mfg


----------



## [GER] Tobi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Schade, jetzt ist die Bestellung schon verschickt. Ist aber nicht sooo schlimm, denn ich werde einfach die Masse und 12V Kabel der anderen Lüfter an die des PWM Lüfters löten.
Davon erhoffe ich mir dann, dass, wenn der CPU Lüfter über seinen PWM eine höhere Drehzahl befohlen bekommt die anderen ebenfalls hochgeregelt werden.

Kurz: Ich muss das Kabel jetzt selber bauen.
Per Lötkolbensämtliche Masse und 12V Kabel zusammenlöten und dann den PWM Stecker aufs Maiboard.

Sollte keine Probleme geben, oder?

mfg


----------



## Nike334 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Ich weiß nicht genau wie ein PWM Lüfter geregelt wird. Kanna uch sein dass konstant 12 V anliegen und dass der Lüfter sich durch das Signal mit einem Chip selbst regelt oder so. Keine Ahnung 
Meine nur das irgendwo gehört zu haben.
Was meint ihr anderen dazu? 

mfg


----------



## Edguy (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

@ Nike334:   Kannst du mir bitte deine Einstellungen verraten, wie du auf die 4 GHz kommst? Ich komm bei mir stabil nicht höher als 3,4 bei 380 FSB. Habe einen C0-Stepper und das Maximus Formula, OCZ DDR2 1000. THX


----------



## Bimpf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

C0 geht allgemein schlechter und ich tippe stark, dass er einen E0 hat. ich bring meinen C0 bei einer vcore von 1,31V auf 3,8 ghz primestable. kauf mir allerdings noch nen neuen cpu kühler damit das etwas kühler wird. 3,6ghz gingen bei meinem mit einer vcore von 1,25V


----------



## Nike334 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*



Edguy schrieb:


> @ Nike334:   Kannst du mir bitte deine Einstellungen verraten, wie du auf die 4 GHz kommst? Ich komm bei mir stabil nicht höher als 3,4 bei 380 FSB. Habe einen C0-Stepper und das Maximus Formula, OCZ DDR2 1000. THX



Ja, das wird nicht wirklich möglich mit C0 stabil und kühl die 4 GHz zu bekommen. Ich hab nen E0, von daher kein problem...
FSB bei 444, Spannung bei 1,26 oder so. Ein Schritt höher als 1,25 zumindest. Die schritte sind ja in einem Abstand von 0,0175V oder so was, daher weiß ichs nicht genau. Hab aber auch ein Asus Board^^ Komischerweise hatte ich vorhin beim Zocken nen BS -.-, obwohl das ganze jetzt 4 Tage so läuft.

mfg


----------



## Bimpf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

hatte ich doch richtig getippt^^ wie gesagt mit einem C0 kannste das bei der spannung vergessen. wie ich oben geschrieben hat brauch meiner für 3,8 ghz schon einiges mehr an vcore


----------



## [GER] Tobi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

Wie bekommt man denn raus, ob der E0, C0 ist?


----------



## Bimpf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Lüfter für Übertaktung E8400*

cpu-z runterladen und nachschaun^^


----------

